# first 2 litters



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

my first and second litter are coming along nicely, first from a satin gold coloured female with a slight wavy coat, dad is either the same or a cinnamon.










the second is a cinnamon female and dad is the gold or the cinnamon


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I really like the look of the first litter!
Lovely colour :mrgreen:


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

they are much better satins than their parents.


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh wow! I just love them!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

They look fab! Well done on such shiney babies


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice looking babies; the yellow gold raise the question: What color are their eyes? Are they fawn or (pink eyed) or red (black eyed)?


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

If you mean the babies their eyes arnt open yet. The dad has pink eyes mum has what I think is red eyes


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

you can tell at birth what color the babies eyes wil be. 
If you see black where the eyes are, then they will be black, if theres nothing, then they will be pink/red


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

I can see at least 1 PE in the first litter, and all black in the 2nd


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

the first litters got some interesting looking color


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

jessilynn said:


> I can see at least 1 PE in the first litter, and all black in the 2nd


how can you tell, their eyes arnt visible in the first litter, well one is barely.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

quadrapop said:


> jessilynn said:
> 
> 
> > I can see at least 1 PE in the first litter, and all black in the 2nd
> ...


If you look at where their eyes are you can tell the colour: pink and red eyes won't show up at all through the eyelids whereas black eyes will show through the eyelids. It's why you can see little black blobs in the picture of your second litter but the first litter look eyeless just now (at least until their eyes are open :lol


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

I get you yes I thought you meant you knew if the eyes were pink or red, they are opening now though. The others are obviously dark though.


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

the first litter is a gorgous colour!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

love the first litter, will you have any females available from this litter?


----------

